# "real" full website on mobile



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

He do I get to the full website on mobile phone?

I tried the new mobile site. Did like it. Tried the new one and didn't like it even more. I can't figure out how to get to the full site. There is a link that says full site but it doesn't take me there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for giving it a go!

If you click on the 3 pink lines in upper left corner, you can then select "Exit Enhanced mobile view" and you will be redirected to the full mobile site. 

Have a wonderful day. 

~KM, community support


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually preferred the new mobile view over the old one. I can't figure out how to go back to the new mobile view once I selected to go to the old one.

It's not that big of a deal because I don't particularly like either one. I'm not a fan of neutered mobile sites. There are many things missing. 

What I've figured out is that I can set chrome to use the desktop view whenever I visit TAM.

Let us know when it's no longer a neutered mobile site and all of the features of the full site are available in a mobile version.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Larry I think the only way to get back to the new enhanced mobile site after reverting to the old one is to delete all your cookies on your phone. Then next time you go to TAM on your mobile it will be the new enhanced site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

